# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Ubuntu Development Version > [xubuntu] Adding bottom panel to Xubuntu 14.04

## geovino

I'm running Xubuntu 14.04 beta and it looks like they deleted the bottom panel that auto-hides. How do I add that back to Xubuntu 14.04 once it goes final?

----------


## The Cog

Right-click the top panel and go to Panel -> Panel Preferences, or go the the settings manager and go to Panel. 
From there click the + button to the right of panel 0 at the top.

----------


## geovino

Thank you. I've done that once before but does it create on panel to add 7 or 8 items to? Seems like I had to add a panel for each item. And how to select auto-hide?

----------


## su:bhatta

No you dont have to create separate panels for each Item. 
Once the new panel is created, it is chosen by default, you will notice a border all around it.
Set behavior of Panel 1 under 'Display' tab.

Just go to 'Items' Tab under Panel1, which is what it is named by default and click on the '+' sign.
You will see a window open from where you can add different items to the Panel1 created.
If you want to add launchers for different programs select 'Launcher' (you can add as many launchers as you like)  and then  customize each launcher.

You can also add other shortcuts from the 'Add Items' window.

----------


## The Cog

Once the panel is there, you can select that panel in the drop-down list of panels and then add items.

----------


## geovino

Thank you.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

quicker to show you how
http://www.yourupload.com/watch/3h2p8u
edit on-line player is not working, use the download button

----------


## slickymaster

> I'm running Xubuntu 14.04 beta and it looks like they deleted the bottom panel that auto-hides. How do I add that back to Xubuntu 14.04 once it goes final?


Following a decision, voted on 2014-02-13, the Xubuntu Development Team decided to drop the bottom panel since it wasn't a real dock-panel, just a launcher-panel.

----------


## evan8

I haven't done bottom panel in ages. But is it still always on top of everything? I tried it once and it would be on top of firefox and everything. I could not handle it.

----------


## su:bhatta

All you you have to to do is change the Behavior to somthing like "show and Hide'. Then it shows when the cursor is on the lower edge of screen.

Been like that from 12.04.

----------


## VMC

Ever since the new improved Whisker Menu, I find no need for the bottom panel. Up until then, I always had one. Now my Favorites take its place.

----------


## frank18

> Ever since the new improved Whisker Menu, I find no need for the bottom panel. Up until then, I always had one. Now my Favorites take its place.


VMC; i don't like the new Xubuntu logo i like the colour but the logo should be like this in the atachement.

----------


## frank18

don't like the new Xubuntu logo i like the colour but the logo should be like this in the atachement.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Elfy

> don't like the new Xubuntu logo i like the colour but the logo should be like this in the atachement.


[/QUOTE]

what has that got to do with bottom panels?

----------

